# قائمة اسماء الفيروسات وكيفية تجنبها فى راسائل الأميل وكيفية حذفها من جهاز الكمبيوتر



## آينشتاين (22 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة اخ الروح النارى كما طلبت فقت عملت أتيت بقائمة اسماء الفيروسات وكيفية تجنبها فى راسائل الأميل وكيفية حذفها من جهاز الكمبيوتر :
 أسماء الفيروسات :


Proxy.Win32.Horst.ty
Worm.Win32.Feebs.kc
Spy.Win32.Lydra.cy
not-a-virus:
PSWTool.Win32.Dialupass.j
not-a-virus:
PSWTool.Win32.Dialupass.k
Virus.Win32.VB.cv
PSW.Win32.Delf.ua
Clicker.Win32.Small.mm
PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.eu
Worm.Win32.Viking.em
PSW.Win32.QQRob.lg
PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.et
Trojan.Win32.Small.eet
Trojan.JS.Small.dv
Trojan.Win32.Small.ees
PSW.Win32.Gadu.k
Proxy.Win32.Slaper.m
PSW.Win32.Nilage.bee
Dropper.Win32.Tiny.l
PSW.Win32.LdPinch.bjg
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.akf
Proxy.Win32.Slaper.l
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.br
Spy.Win32.Webmoner.bm
PSW.Win32.LdPinch.bjf
Trojan.Win32.Zlob.bjg
PSW.Win32.Agent.ke
Trojan.Win32.Banload.bsu
Worm.Win32.Viking.el

تحذير من مواقع:
هنالك أشخاص يقومون بإرسال
شاشة توقف أو حافظة شاشة ***EEN SAVER

بها ضفادع بإسم Budweiser Frogs

إذا قمت بتحميل هذه الشاشة في جهازك فسيقوم بتدمير القرص الصلب..

لا تقم بتحميلها تحت أي ظرف أو ضغط..

هذا يعتبر فيروس جديد.. والكثيرون لايعرفون عنه شيء.

قم بإبلاغ أصدقائك بأسرع وقت ممكن

وهو فيروس خطير جداً ولا يوجد له مكافحة حالياً

===========================

كن حذرا فهناك فايرس ظهر حديثا يقوم بمسح الدرايف سي

فإذا وصلتك رسالة تحمل هذا العنوان

\'Economic Slow Down in US \'

فعليك حذف الرسالة فورا.. أما إذا فتحتها فسيقول لك

\'Your system will restart now. do you want to continue\'

وحتى إذا اخترت \' لا\' فسيقوم باغلاق جهازك ولن تستطيع تشغيله مره اخرى

حاول ارسال هذا التحذير لأكبر عدد ممكن

ونشره على اكبر نطاق ممكن

حتى يتجنبوا أخطار هذا الفايرس

============================

يوجد فيروس جديد أكتشف حديثا و عمله هو حذف جميع محتويات القرص الصلب .
اذا
وصلك ايميل بعنوان

\'Osama Vs Bush\',

أحذفه فورا ، عند فتحه سوف يسألك السؤال التالي

will this war affect the world economy?\'.

هل سوف تؤثر هذه الحرب على إقتصاد العالم ؟

و يوجد عدة أزره اذا ضغطت على أحدها سوف يتم ايقاف النظام عندك و لن
تستطيع
تشغيله مره أخرى .و قد سبب هذا الفيروس عدة مشاكل في أمريكا و الهند و بعض
مناطق العالم .

الرجاء إعادة ارسال هذه الرسالة الى أقصى عدد من الناس لأخذ الحذر و
الحيطة
وفي العموم لاتنزل أي ملف إلا من شخص متأكد منه جداً جداً
وبعد ذلك فحصه قبل تشغيله بأحد برامج \'فحص الفيروسات\'
وقبل ذلك كله أن يرى عنوان الرسالة \'هل هو مشبوه أم لا

لذا من الافضل ان لا تنزل اي ملف يأتيك من خلال البريد الا بعد ان تقوم
بفحصه
والـاكد من خلوه من الفيروسات
** ملاحظه : حجم الفيروس من 30 الى 40 كيلو
وهذه بعض اسمائه
1. الأصدقاءlst.exe

2. Calcu18r.exe

3. Deathpr.exe

4. Einstein.exe

5. Happ.exe

6. Girls.exe

7. Happy90.exe

8. Japanese.exe

9. Keypress.exe

10. Kitty.exe

11. Monday.exe

12. Teletubb.exe

13. The Phantom Menace

14. Prettyark.exe

15. UP-Grade Internet2

16. Perrin.exe

17. I Love you

18. Celcom ***een Saver or Celsaver.exe

19. Win a Holiday (E-MAIL)

20. Join the Crew Open pals

21. Snow White and the seven dwarf the real story


وقد يأتيك بأسماء اخرى

مواقع فحص الجهاز من الفيروسات وملفات التجسس
تجدها [/FONT][/SIZE]

وايضاً توجد فيروسات فى الأميلأت :

اذا استلمت بريدا الكترونيا مجهول العوية فلا تفتحه
وذالك وللاربما كان محتواه برنامج اسمه [perrin.exe]
وهو فيروس خطير يمكن ان يمسح كل المعلومات الموجودة في القرص الصلب
ويستمر باقيا في ذاكرة الجهاز وفي كل مرة تقوم بتحميل او ادخال اي ملف او معلومات فانه يقوم بمسحها تلقائيا
يرجي من كل عضو قرا هذا الموضوع اخبار صديق او قريب له لتعم الفائدة
بالاضافة لهذا فان القائمة التالية هي اسماء قد تصلك بالبريد الالكتروني او ترسل لك عبر الامسن او السكايب فلا تفتحها .

اخطر الفايروساااااات:

zerobug
melissa
groovie
******
gm
cih
ada
ussr-696
win32.SKA
hooker
snooche
reject
psd2000
فيروس الحب

هذي مجموعة اسماء فيروسات خطير احذروا منها
" الزوجة العارية " فيروس إباحي يشلّ نظام الويندوز :-
يظهر الفيروس في صورة رسالة عبر البريد الإلكتروني محولة من جهة ما وفي المساحة المخصصة لعنوان الرسالة هناك عبارة "الزوجة العارية".
سان فرانسيسكو - ظهر امس الثلاثاء فيروس جديد يعد مستخدمي الانترنت برؤية صور اباحية ولكنه يشل برنامج مايكروسوفت ويندوز وذلك على الرغم من ان الشركات التي تنتج برامج مضادة للفيروسات توصلت لعلاج له عند ظهر الثلاثاء. ويظهر هذا الفيروس في صورة رسالة عبر البريد الالكتروني محولة من جهة ما وفي المساحة المخصصة لعنوان الرسالة هناك عبارة "الزوجة العارية". ومن يفتح الملف الذي تحويه الرسالة لن يشاهد صورة اباحية ولكن سيشاهد لقطات كارتون قصيرة تتبعها عبارة غريبة ممهرة بتوقيع "قاتل بيل جيتس".

وتقول سوزان اوربوتش المتحدثة باسم شركة تريند مايكرو التي تنتج برامج مضادة للفيروسات انه خلال تلك المدة يكون الفيروس قد مسح الملفات الرئيسية الخاصة ببرنامج ويندوز وتلك الخاصة بنظام التشغيل مما يجعل الجهاز غير قادر على ان يعمل بصورة سليمة ويمكن ان ينتقل الفيروس من خلال ارسال نفسه الى العناوين الشخصية الموضوعة على الجهاز.

وتقول شركة مكافي التي تنتج برامج مضادة للفيروسات ان 25 شركة على الاقل اصيبت بهذا الفيروس حتى الان.

ويتعين على مستخدمي البرنامج الا يفتحوا الملف المرفق للرسالة وان يمحوها فورا. وسيكون من المتعذر على مستخدمي اجهزة الكمبيوتر التي اصيبت بهذا الفيروس ان يشغلوه قبل اعادة ادخال نظام التشغيل الخاص بويندوز.


"المبدع" فيروس جديد شديد الخطورة :-
الولايات المتحدة – ضرب فيروس جديد مختبئ خلف "فيلم" عدة شركات أمريكية مساء أمس الجمعة. مما اضطر شركات مختصة في مكافحة الفيروسات إلى إصدار تحذير إلى مستخدمي الشبكة بأن هذا الفيروس السريع الانتشار ذو خطورة عالية.
و لا يحمل الفيروس الذي وصفه الكثيرون بالـ"إبداعي" أي خطورة على القرص الصلب لكنه يوزع نفسه آليا عبر مفكرة عناوين البريد الإلكترونية . و تكمن خطورته الحقيقية في دخوله إلى نظام شبكة محلية لأي شركة مما يؤدي إلى إرباك و ضغط شديد على خوادمها و توقف عملها في أسوأ الحالات.

و تم رصد الفيروس في أوروبا يوم الخميس الماضي, حيث انتشر هناك بصورة بطيئة. لكن انتشاره بدأ بالتسارع عندما وصل إلى الولايات المتحدة يوم أمس الجمعة, وفقا لخبراء فريق الطوارئ في شركة "ماكفي" لمكافحة الفيروسات. و عقب أعضاء الفريق أنهم خلال الساعات الثلاث الماضية تم استقبال 50 عينة من الفيروس في أمريكا وحدها. مما أدى إلى رفع درجة خطورة الفيروس من "متوسطة" إلى "عالية".

و يأتي الفيروس الجديد المدعو "المبدع" CREATIVE من خلال رسالة إلكترونية تحمل العنوان "A GREAT SHOCKWAVE FLASH MOVIE" نسبة إلى برنامج عرض الأفلام الشهير عبر الشبكة "شوكويف فلاش" .

و ظهرت عدة عناوين جديدة تحمل نفس الفيروس منها "SHOCKWAVE" , W32/PROLIN@MM , "TROJ_SHOCKWAVE" و "TROJ_PROLIN". و يستهدف الفيروس برنامجي "مايكروسوفت آوت لوك" و "آوت لوك إكسبرس" اللذان أصبحا من الضحايا المفضلة لصانعي الفيروسات بعد ظهور "فيروس الحب" الشهير.

و تصل الرسالة المصابة مرفقة بملف يحمل الاسم CREATIVE.EXE و الذي ينشط فقط عند تحميل الملف و تشغيله. و يقوم بنقل جميع الملفات المضغوطة ZIP و الصور JPG الموجودة في المجلدات الفرعية إلى المجلد الرئيسي. و يظهر لك رسالة تقول (مرحبا , أعتقد أن الرسالة قد وصلتك , لقد قمت بنقل مجموعة من الملفات إلى أماكن مختلفة .... إذا كنت ذكيا تستطيع أن تعكس العملية . أستطيع أن أدمر كل جهازك و قرصك الصلب ... و قد أعذر من أنذر . توقيع : البطريق".

يقوم الفيروس أيضا بإرسال بريد إلكتروني إلى العنوان -تم حذف االبريد بواسطة الادارة _برجاء الالتزام بقوانين المنتديات مع الشكر _الادارة - تحمل نصا يقول "لقد وقع غبي آخر في المصيدة"

((طور الانترنت)) فيروس مدمر قد يستخدم في الحرب الالكترونية :-
حذار من فتح رسالة تقول: ((طور الانترنت)) فيروس مدمر قد يستخدم في الحرب الالكترونية".
حذر الخبراء من فيروس جديد ظهر مؤخراً، يملك قدرة تدميرية طويلة الأمد. ويصل الفيروس الجديد إلى المستهدفين عبر البريد الإلكتروني في رسالة تحمل عنـوان ((طورالإنترنت))(upgrade internet2).

ويحذر الخبراء بشدة من فتح أية رسالة تصل بالبريد الالكتروني تحت هذا الاسم ، قائلين إن البرنامج المرفق بها ويحمل اسم (perrin.exe) يحتوي على فيروس شديد التدمير.

ويخشى من استخدام الفيروس الجديد في إطار الحرب الإلكترونية المستمرة بين العرب و((الإسرائيلين)) عبر شبكة المعلومات الدولية إنترنت منذ اندلاع انتفاضة الأقصى في 28 أيلول(سبتمبر) الماضي.

وكانت هذه الحرب التقنية شهدت تدمير مواقع على الإنترنت,وإرسال مئات الفيروسات بالبريد الإلكتروني إلى مؤسسات عربية, وإلى افراد , في مختلف أنحاء العالم.

ويقول الخبراء إن الفيروس الجديد يمسح أثركل المعلومات على جهاز الحاسوب الذي يغزوه, ثم يستقر في الذاكرة ليعمل تلقائياً كلما أدخلت معلومات جديدة على مسحها,وبالتالي يفقد جهاز الحاسوب قيمته ويصبح غير قابل للأستعمال من جديد.

وحتى الآن لا يوجد برنامج وقاية يحمي من هذا الفيروس.

وكانت شركة ((أي بي إم )) الأمريكية نشرت قائمة ببرامج تصل مرفقة برسائل البريد الإلكتروني وتحمل فيروسات خطيرة يجب إلغاؤها فور تسلمها .

وتشمل القائمة 20 برنامجاً وفيروساً وعنوان (إيميل) كالتالي:

1-buddylst.exe

2-calcu18r.exe

3-deathpr.exe

4-einstein.exe

5-happ.exe

6-girls.exe

7-happy99.exe

8-japanese.exe

9-keypress.exe

10-kitty.exe

11-monday.exe

12-teletubb.exe

13-the phantom menace

14-pretypark.exe

15-grade internet2 -up

16-perrin.exe

17-i love you

18-celcom ***een saver o celsaver.exe 1

19-mail-win a holidaye

20-join the crew o penpals

يشار إلى أن شركة أمريكية متخصصة في تقديم الخدمات الاستشارية في مجال الأمن للشركات الخاصة , هي((إي -ديفينس)) أكدت أخيراً حصول ((حرب إلكترونية )) حادة ومتزايدة بين العرب والفلسطينين من جهة و(( الإسرائيليين )) من جهة آخرى على شبكة الانترنت الدولية وقالت إن الصراع بين الطرفين , الذي رافق استعار المواجهات في ميدان انتفاضة الأقصى, دخل مرحلة متقدمـة .

وذكرت الشركة أن 246 موقعاً إسرائيلياً 34 موقعاً فلسطينيا على الشبكة الدولية انترنت تعرضت خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الماضية لهجمات متبادلة تم فيها القضاء على كل المعلومات الموجودة على هذه المواقع وقالت الشركة إنه في 29 كانون أول ديسمبر الماضي وحده نظمت هجمات حادة وناجحة على 80 موقعا إسرائيلياً جرى خلالها إخراج جميع تلك المواقع من الخدمة.

(تريند مايكرو) تكتشف فيروس جديد :-
قد أعلنت شركة (تريند مايكرو) الأربعاء الماضي أنها تعرفت على فيروس وملف تجسس جديد من نوع فيجوال بيسك VISUAL BASIC.. ويطلق عليه اسم MATCHER. وانتشر هذا الفيروس في أوروبا وأمريكا حتى الآن.
ويستخدم هذا الفيروس اغراءات الحب كما حدث في فيروسات سابقة اذ يعدك هذا الفيروس في العثور من خلال برنامج على نصفك الثاني في الارض ويتوقع ان ينتشر هذا الفيروس بسرعة كبيرة ولكنه غير مدمر ويأتي كما تأتي الفيروسات في الآونة الاخيرة من خلال مرفق مع البريد ATTACHMENT باسم MATCHER. EXE . ويأتي نص الرسالة البريدية التي تأتي بعنوان MATCHER تعدك بانها ستعثر لك على الحب الآخر والمطابق لك من خلال البرنامج المرفق ولكن بدلا من ذلك يقوم الفيروس عند تشغيله بعمل بعض التغييرات في الجهاز وبعدها يقوم بارسال نفسه الى جميع العناوين الموجودة في دفتر العناوين البريدية الخاص ببرنامج البريد الالكتروني وعند اعادة تشغيل الجهاز ستظهر في شاشة البداية الجملة الآتية FROM: BUGGER وتعني انها هدية من مصمم الفيروس.

وبالرغم من ان الفيروس الجديد لا يتسبب باي مشاكل للمستخدم العادي ولكنه قد يتسبب في مشاكل خطيرة وحقيقية للشبكات والمنظمات الكبيرة مثل ان يتسبب في تعطل الخادم الخاص بالبريد الالكتروني. ووفق ما ذكرته جريدة الجزيرة السعودية تسابقت الشركات المختلفة مثل تريند مايكرو ونورتون انتي فايروس لتوفير العلاج المناسب لهذا الفيروس اذ يتوفر التحديث UPDATE الخاص به الآن من خلال مواقعها وسيشعر بالامان من يمتلك هذه التحديثات في برنامجه لمكافحة الفيروسات

12 ألف فيروس في العام 2001 :-
. يقول الخبراء ان عام 2001 هو عام الفيروسات، مما شكل أجسم المخاطر على أجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصية وأجهزة الشركات والمؤسسات· شهد العام نحو 12 ألف فيروس جديد وبرامج اختراق (تروجان)· معظمها كان بالغ الخطورة وهدد أنظمة الكمبيوتر على مستوى العالم· وتقول شركة سوفوس المنتجة لبرامج مقاومة الفيروسات أن الفيروس نيمدا Nimda يحتل المركز الثاني على قائمة الفيروسات الخطيرة، وقد شكل بالإضافة إلى فيروس آخر، نصف الخسائر التي أصابت الشركات والمؤسسات حتى نهاية شهر نوفمبر الماضي· (انظر قائمة العشرة فيروسات الأخطر والأكثر ضررا كما في الصورة)· أما الدودة الكود الأحمر Code Red فلم تحتل قائمة العشرة الأوائل، رغم ما تسببت به من أضرار كادت توقف شبكة الإنترنت كلها عن العمل· أما الفيروس الذي احتل المركز الثاني فهو الفيروس سيركام Sircam نظرا لقدرته على التحرك والتدمير وانزال التلف في المستندات· وقد شهد العام 2001 ظاهرة انتشار الفيروسات التي تحمل أسماء ممثلات مشهورات، أو مسميات مغرية، وحملت صورا أيضا، مثل الفيروس كورنيكوفا تيمنا بلاعبة التنس الروسية، والذي أطلق في فبراير الماضي، وقد تبعه الفيروس الزوجة العارية Naked Wife ثم الفيروس جنيفر لوبيز تيمنا بالممثلة السينمائية التي تحمل هذا الاسم، فضلا عن الفيروس الذي حمل اسم (أحبك - I Love You)· وتبدي شركة سوفوس تشاؤما كبيرا بالنسبة الى العام 2002 وتتوقع أن يشهد مزيدا من الفيروسات الاشد خطرا وفتكا من فيروسات العام ·2001

أخطر الفايروسات التي تصل للمستخدم عن طريق البريد :-
قائمة بأخطر الفايروسات المنتشرة عن طريق البريد الالكتروني. [ مشاركة الأخ/ خطيب المنبر ]
سلام الله عليكم اخواني

انتشرت الفايروسات في الآونة الأخيرة بل وأصبحت هواية. لذلك نشر في موقع ال سي ان ان بالأمس أخطر الفايروسات التي تصل للمستخدم عن طريق البريد، هذه الفايروسات تقوم بمسح كلي للجهاز أي الهارد دسك ولا تغادره أبداً مهما قمت بفرمتت الجهاز.

لذلك أرجوا الإنتباه من هذه الرسائل وعدم فتح أي رسائل غريبة إلا بعد التأكد منها ومن ما تحتويه. أرجو نشر القائمة كما هي على جميع من تعرف ومن لا تعرف لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.

buddylst.exe

calcu18r.exe

deathpr.exe

einstein.exe

happ.exe

girls.exe

happy99.exe

japanese.exe

keypress.exe

kitty.exe

monday.exe

teletubb.exe

The Phantom Menace

prettypark.exe

UP-GRADE INTERNET2

perrin.exe

I love you

CELCOM ***een Saver or CELSAVER.EXE

Win a Holiday (email)

JOIN THE CREW O PENPALS

أرجو أكون وفيت الطلب واخيرا اطلب صلاوتكم ليا وانصحكم اخيرا ب3 انتى فيرس وعندها عمر مجهازك يتفيرس ابدا وتكون مرتاح على طول بس حدث وانسى الفيروسات نهائى والبرمج الأنتى فيرس هو الأول avast! Antivirus والثانى avira_antivir_premium والثالث a-squared Free .
ارجو ان اكون افدتكم ومستنى اى طلب تانى انا تحت امركم سلام .


----------

